# Thoroughbred series?



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

JessieleeZ said:


> Was just wondering if anyone remembered this series? I loved it soo much growing up. Ive looked around to see if i could find any to pick up but haven't seen it in a while. Dose anyone still have any?? If so would you be willing to sell them?
> Dose anyone know where/if there is a place to read them online?


I loved this series growing up. You can find them on amazon.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I have almost every book, inclding the special edtions and A_shleigh_ ones. Toward the end they started getting really hard to find, I think we couldn't ever find the last 3 or so. But there are over 100 of them. 

It really was a great series.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to own about the first 10 in the series, I don't know what happened to them though  loved reading them


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

It's so good to hear that other people liked them. I read all 70 or watever crazy number of books it was. I loved them! i found them all at local libraries, but amazon is a good place to look. Maybe craigslist?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I LOVED those books.


----------

